

The Man Behind the Google Phone - charzom
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/04/technology/04google.html?ex=1351828800&en=972e4f34160a839e&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
zandorg
If Windows Mobile can't beat Symbian, Google can't...

Symbian is one of my favourite UK companies, having been spawned off from
Psion (I have a battered 3c).

~~~
pistoriusp
I'm not a big fan of Symbian. I had to code a J2ME XMPP client for Series 60
handsets.

The incompatibilities between models and vendors is imho far worse than any
browser used to be... But to be fair, I'm not sure if this is Symbian's or the
manufacturer of the handset's fault.

